# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Rencontre entre une petite famille d'orques et une nageuse

## phacélie



----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je suis en extase devant cette vidéo, quelle chance  :: 
L'Orque est mon Animal préféré, mon plus grand rêve serait d'en voir en vrai  ::

----------


## phacélie

Oui, la vidéo est magique, mais j'avoue que je ne suis pas sûre d'être très rassurée si ça m'arrivait  ::

----------


## armandine

Je serais moins rassuree si je croisais des humains......J'aurais surement une reaction naturelle de peur car ce sont des animaux sauvages et tres imposants...mais je pense que je searais vite submergee par la magie d'une telle rencontre. Et tres vite, par leur comportement, ces magnifiques mastodontes montrent qu'ils ne sont pas agressifs. On ne pourrait pas faire la meme confiance vis a vis d'humains.

----------


## lealouboy

> Oui, la vidéo est magique, mais j'avoue que je ne suis pas sûre d'être très rassurée si ça m'arrivait


Pareil, j'aurais eu trop trop peur  ::  

Mais c'est très beau, j'avoue  :Smile:

----------


## mer064

https://www.aspas-nature.org/actuali...ions-danimaux/

Je ne sais pas si ça a été déjà posté, au cas où...

(doublon et posté au mauvais endroit  :: )

----------


## phacélie

> https://www.aspas-nature.org/actuali...ions-danimaux/
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça a été déjà posté, au cas où...


Je vais le mettre  ici plutôt  ::  Répondez à la consultation sur les espèces susceptibles doccasionner des dégâts

----------


## mer064

Merci Phacelie, 

On a poste en même temps.

----------


## phacélie

Ah, tu l'as fait, alors c'est bon  ::

----------

